# Splitting Anemones?



## Aquariuman (Nov 28, 2011)

What species of anemones split? If you know the scientific name or at least the Genus name, please provide it. If you only know the common name, that should be enough, just please spell it out - don't abbreviate - unless it has already been provided on this thread because I am new to anemones and don't know any of the abbreviated terms. *c/p* Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

All of them do as far as I know. That's how they reproduce.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Some anenomes reproduce sexually(as they are hermaphrodites).Aptasia send way too many young all over my 29 slow reef.Many develope their young to complete minatures before expelling them.My "elephant ear" mushroom(who many have thought was a anenome)did split from 1 into 3, one of the coolest things I've been privaledged to see!Think it might happen again.


----------

